# Big Mulberry



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Usually, I'm skeptical when someone tells me they have a huge tree for me to mill, and that was the case with this mulberry tree, until the customer informed me it held the record as the largest mulberry tree in Missouri, until it fell a few weeks ago. Sure enough, the stump was over 6' in diameter. The tree service company didn't cut it with a sawmill in mind, but I got about 600 board feet, and the owner was thrilled with the wood. Next step is to modify the clamps on my Norwood portable sawmill so I can go back and cut shorter pieces, down to 3' long. Some of them are as big as 28" in diameter. Glad I work by the hour!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup: I love milling mulberry. 

I, too, am planning to add a bunk to my mill for sawing short logs & burls.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's what the wood looks like...


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll take some pictures of our system if it ever stops raining here....we can move our dogs from one position to another to facilitate short logs.


----------

